# Buckwheat honey



## MadBowbee (Oct 10, 2006)

We usually get maybe 5 cents per pound better than our white price. That's selling by the 55 gallon drums. This year we had 60 barells. So the price will probably be 95or 96 cents.


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

Thanks Madbowbee. I have been getting .95 - 1.20 wholesale. I was thinking more for a specialty honey.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I have a friend that sells it for $15.00 per quart!!!


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

I would much rather sell it retail also. We sell it for $12.00 quart. If I were over in the chicago area like some friends are I would sell it for more also.


----------



## MadBowbee (Oct 10, 2006)

Our packer is looking for buckwheat, by the drum.


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

Thanks Madbowbee. I won't have that much to sell. The wife has been selling alot of honey since I posted this. If she keeps it up I am going to have to buy honey instead of selling.


----------

